# Door Stops!



## KMoffett (Sep 28, 2018)

Some time ago I was cutting off an angle on the end of a wood/plastic deck plank when I noticed that the drop looked like a wedge type door stop.  So I tried it, and it worked.  I tried it on the concrete floor...on tile floors...on carpeted floors...on wood floors.   Never failed to work.  I just made my third batch of 50.  It started with a couple of people in the building wanting them. Then a lot of people in the building. Then people from across the campus.  It also doesn't groove the wedge's top from the doors' bottom edges like wood and rubber wedges.

Simple to make: North DEX Composite Cedar Deck Boards, Menards SKU 112-1000, 15/16"x5-1/4"x12'. Set the table saw miter at 5°. Run the end of the plank through the saw, flip the plank over, top for bottom, and run it through it again...flip and repeat.

Ken


----------



## dulltool17 (Sep 28, 2018)

Your quote of Edison pretty much says what I would...


----------

